

SSH and SCP: Howto, tips & tricks - pinehead
http://linuxtutoroailblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks/
This tutorial is about SSH and SCP. You will learn how to connect to a remote host and how to copy between hosts. This tutorial also documents a few important differences between the commands.
======
zaptheimpaler
Link should be [http://linuxtutorialblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-
tri...](http://linuxtutorialblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks/)

